# aftermarket headlight led and halo ring install question?



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I would tap into the yellow running lights.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

zr1600 said:


> What wires do I hook these wires from the halo ring and led strip to? I have. A 2012 cruze ltz rs. Also I am installing hid's. Will I need to do the headlight switch mod so theu wont be drl's? Thank you.


I don't know what wires you need to hook up the halo and led strip but those would be your DRLs if I'm not mistaken so no you don't need to put a switch to make them turn on and off, on mine I just remove the fuse if I don't want the drl's on but I just leave them on all the time, it should come with a wire to hook up to the battery anyways so you don't get flashing HIDs on DRLs it keeps it at a constant voltage


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

APCruze said:


> I would tap into the yellow running lights.


Yeah you could do that aswell


----------



## zr1600 (Aug 6, 2013)

So tap the halo ring and leds into the yellow wire? And just run the black ground wires to ground? As far as my hid kit I got it jist plugs into the 3 wire factory plug.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

zr1600 said:


> So tap the halo ring and leds into the yellow wire? And just run the black ground wires to ground? As far as my hid kit I got it jist plugs into the 3 wire factory plug.


I don't know if its a yellow wire but one wire going to your running lights, I believe there is 3 one ground, positive and one that blinks, you will need a tester but I'm sure there is a DIY on how to do this. And you might need to get a relay that plugs into the back of you hid box so you don't get blinky HIDs or one might just turn off randomly, had that happen before on a cheap eBay kit I got 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there a full writeup somewhere on how to do the leds and halos?
For the visually oriented people like me  ?


I'm not super comfortable with electrical due to lack of experience, so it would be nice if there was a step by step


----------



## JTS_1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am also wondering how to connect my halos, I just received them Monday and when I was gonna connect them I saw that all the harnesses are different, can I modify them so that they will fit


----------

